# Topics > Arts >  bb15, Linz, Austria

## Airicist

Website - bb15.at

vimeo.com/user15091500

facebook.com/bb15.linz

----------


## Airicist

Suicidal Robots
December 5, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Suicidal Robots 2
January 8, 2014




> The annual suicidal robots challenge at bb15.

----------

